# trapping pictures post here



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

hey everyone i thought id make a thread to post pictures so we can see what everyone caught form this past season, so start postin some haha


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol.....gettin the fever already? :wink:


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

yeah i am haha those are some awesome pictures... question for ya what do ya do with the skunks and how do ya manage not to stink everything up because my mom hates when i catch a skunk thanks haha


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

it's been a few years since i did any trapping but here's some pictures to look at.you got any pics achunter?


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

smitty does that dog in the 5th pic down not have a tail?or is it covered up?


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

no i have no pics i trap and catch stuff just no camera to take pic with my mom says ill get hers all smelly and wont let me take it along sorry


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

achunter- I soak the stinkers in a 5 gallon bucket of water for 24 hours. They don't all spray, sometimes (if you're lucky) you can shoot them in the lungs with a .22, or use a syringe pole on them to inject them & put 'em to "sleep".

rdneibch- no, there's a tail....it's just hidden out of view.

achunter- Buy one of those disposible cameras, you can have them put the pics on disc.


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

I am new to this site but hope to know you guys and gals over time.
Here is my year end pic for 05-06.







,







,

Later,
Ryan


----------



## markymark (May 28, 2006)

some beautiful greys you have in VA.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is a link to the NDFHTA photo page, quite a few trapping photo's there.

Mine are under the name Pat Brenden

http://www.ndfhta.com/photo.htm


----------

